# Fixing Dell Broadcom bge0 watchdog timeout errors



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2014)

When using a Dell system recently with an onboard Broadcom bge(4) network interface, it would repeatedly show watchdog timeout - resetting on that interface, and there was no connection.  This was on a fresh FreeBSD 9-STABLE.  Adding these settings to /boot/loader.conf solved it:


```
hw.bge.allow_asf=0
hw.pci.enable_msi=0
```


----------



## DaniZH03 (Feb 22, 2017)

Identical on a HP ProLiant with onboard broadcom and 10-STABLE.


----------



## Snurg (Feb 22, 2017)

Seems identical on HP Z400 and Z800 with 11.0-RELEASE, too.
They aren't even allowing install via internet if you attempt to use the onboard ethernet ports for that.
Better use an adapter which is supported by a good network driver like igb.
Then you can save yourself many troubles if you just enter `ifconfig_bge0="down"` in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## DaniZH03 (Mar 1, 2017)

Snurg said:


> Better use an adapter which is supported by a good network driver like igb.
> Then you can save yourself many troubles if you just enter `ifconfig_bge0="down"` in /etc/rc.conf.



Sure, this is a no brainer. But in life you have situations, when there is no choice in hardware - and then the hint to this "non intuitive" solution is definitely helpful.

Cheers.


----------

